# Do you listen to other sermons on same text before preaching?



## crossbearer89 (May 23, 2018)

Hello, I am very new to preaching and I'm still exploring what works best for me when it comes to preparing for a sermon. I was wondering if anyone here listens to sermons from the same texts that they are working on prior to preaching (I mean after you're finished with your manuscript). Does this help or hurt? I think it could help by opening our eyes to things we might have neglected in our manuscript/outline. I also think that it can be bad in that you can end up copying from others. Can someone please offer me more clarity on this. Thank you.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 24, 2018)

No, I'd never have time for that. I'm hard-pressed as it is to prepare one or two sermons every week.


----------



## JTB.SDG (May 24, 2018)

Really good question. I don't do it; I may have done this once or twice over the last 10 years (of hundreds of sermons). But I don't think it's bad per se. We read commentaries on the passage, right? I have a good friend that does this. The biggest danger is I think what you mentioned; if you hear something really good you might be inclined to use it, and that without referencing it explicitly, which you probably need to do at that point. So, could definitely foresee it becoming a slippery slope pretty fast...listening after you've got your manuscript becomes listening before you've finished your manuscript becomes listening before you start really working on any manuscript becomes what you listened to becoming your manuscript.


----------



## Hamalas (May 24, 2018)

I do it all the time (and if that doesn't carry any weight, Joel Beeke told us in class that he does too).


----------



## fredtgreco (May 24, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> No, I'd never have time for that. I'm hard-pressed as it is to prepare one or two sermons every week.


I agree. That is why I far prefer transcripts of sermons than audio. I do occasionally look at transcripts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (May 24, 2018)

Reading and studying theological works and commentaries builds up knowledge that forms ones views on a text, and consequently helps in forming a personal approach distinct from other preachers. So that, the sermon has identity of its own. By listening to someone else there is an influencing that injures ones own appreciation of the text, and even act as a discouragement. 
My father was a blacksmith, and I would watch him shape red hot metal on the anvil, and when he got it to what he wanted the finished product proved exactly the purpose it was formed for, how ever lowly the product was. Get it hot from the anvil of industry friend, and it will do the job you wanted.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 24, 2018)

fredtgreco said:


> I agree. That is why I far prefer transcripts of sermons than audio. I do occasionally look at transcripts.



A good resource for that is The Seed.


----------



## crossbearer89 (May 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone, for your feedback. I didn’t notice that anyone responded until now. What you had to say was very helpful. I think doing that will be something I avoid for the most part. But like most of you said, it’s not much different from reading a commentary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2018)

crossbearer89 said:


> I didn’t notice that anyone responded until now.



Note to all PB users: 

It really helps when one excerpts even one word from the post to which he or she is responding so that the original poster is notified of the response (note what Fred and Wes did up thread).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (May 26, 2018)

crossbearer89 said:


> Thanks everyone, for your feedback. I didn’t notice that anyone responded until now.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Brother Daniel, I see you are in my neck of the woods. 
I am a member of Fellowship OPC in Lake Worth, on Hypoluxo, between Haverhill and Jog Rd.
Where do you preach ?


----------



## crossbearer89 (May 26, 2018)

Edward said:


> Note to all PB users:
> 
> It really helps when one excerpts even one word from the post to which he or she is responding so that the original poster is notified of the response (note what Fred and Wes did up thread).



Thanks for the advice Edward. [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crossbearer89 (May 26, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> Brother Daniel, I see you are in my neck of the woods.
> I am a member of Fellowship OPC in Lake Worth, on Hypoluxo, between Haverhill and Jog Rd.
> Where do you preach ?



Hey Jimmy, my name is Darnell btw [emoji4] (not that I mind being called Daniel)

I go to Palm Beach Baptist Church in Greenacres and that’s where I’ll be preaching. I actually pass by your church almost every day. How long have you been going there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyH (May 26, 2018)

crossbearer89 said:


> Hey Jimmy, my name is Darnell btw [emoji4] (not that I mind being called Daniel)
> 
> I go to Palm Beach Baptist Church in Greenacres and that’s where I’ll be preaching. I actually pass by your church almost every day. How long have you been going there?
> 
> ...


Whoops ! Sorry Darnell, small print on my desktop. I've been going to that particular church for five years, and you ?
Since you pass by frequently, we have an evening Lord's Day service at 6PM. If you can't make the morning 10PM service stop in for the evening. As far as I know, we are one of the few who have evening services.


----------



## crossbearer89 (May 26, 2018)

It’s ok. I may actually come this Sunday. I will message you and let you know. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 26, 2018)

@Edward

Or just _mention_ them (as above). 

All users in the Member's Only usergroup may be mentioned and will receive a "mentions you" notice if they have set it to be so in their Alert preferences.

The mention feature is a means of signaling to another something worth their attention. I restricted this feature previously to just the staff, but have opened it up to Member's Only. So let's all try not to abuse the feature. Mention/Tag someone when you genuinely want their attention, not merely as an FYI signal. Use the _Conversation_ function when you want to just "FYI" someone about a matter instead.

Also, members can set their preferences related to particular threads, as in _watch_ or _unwatch_ a thread using the link at the above right of a thread's page.

See also in the Alert Preferences profile section where you can check various boxes related to how or what you will be notified about.


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2018)

@Ask Mr. Religion

I recall you had used that feature to address me in the past, but I didn't think it was available to non-bosses, so I didn't include it in my discussion. I don't think I've seen that preference page before. I'll test it out on you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

